# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Antidepressiva veroorzaken autisme

## afra1213

Uit onderzoek van het Erasmus MC in Rotterdam blijkt dat zwangere vrouwen die SSRIs
gebruiken een grotere kans hebben op babys met een verstoorde hersenontwikkeling.
Hun kinderen ontwikkelen ook vaker autisme.

Dat meldt de Volkskrant op basis van onderzoek naar 8.000 zwangere vrouwen door
biomedisch wetenschapper Hanan El Marroun van de afdeling kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie.
De bevindingen zijn inmiddels gepubliceerd in de Archives of General Psychiatry. Arts en
epidemioloog Henning Tiemeier onderzocht driekwart van de gegevens van de kinderen die nu
vijf jaar oud zijn en concludeert dat kinderen die in de baarmoeder zijn blootgesteld aan SSRIs
vaker autisme ontwikkelen.

Schade
Ook blijkt dat kinderen van zwangere vrouwen die SSRIs, het meest voorgeschreven soort
antidepressivum, slikken worden geboren met een kleinere hoofdomvang.
Oude antidepressiva bleken veel schade aan het hart en de bloedvaten te veroorzaken bij
volwassenen en mensen raakten eraan verslaafd. Artsen schrijven SSRIs, een afkorting voor
selectieve serotonine-heropnameremmer, voor omdat ze denken dat ze veilig zijn.

Niet psychisch ziek
Het gepubliceerde onderzoek is onderdeel van Generation R, een grootschalig onderzoeksprogramma naar de ontwikkeling
en gezondheid van 10.000 Rotterdamse kinderen.
Tijdens het onderzoek werd gekeken naar 8.000 vrouwen waarvan 99 zwangere vrouwen SSRIs slikten. 
De helft van de zwangere vrouwen die SSRIs gebruikt blijkt niet psychisch ziek te zijn, zo toont onderzoek aan.

Bron: 

http://archpsyc.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...atry.2011.2333
http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2672/...r-foetus.dhtml

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb het artikel uit de Archives of General Psychiatry bekeken. Daarin wordt autisme echter totaal niet genoemd!

Zou je kunnen toelichten waar je jouw stellige bewering vandaan haalt, dat SSRI's autisme zouden veroorzaken? In dit onderzoeksverslag, geschreven door de onderzoekers zelf, kan ik daar niets over vinden...

Wat ik wel lees is het volgende:
Er zijn 7696 zwangere vrouwen onderzocht.669 van deze vrouwen waren depressief.Van deze 669 vrouwen nam ruim 85% _geen_ SSRI's.Minder dan 15% nam wel SSRI's.
We zien dus dat de medici en de vrouwen al behoorlijk terughoudend zijn met het gebruik van SSRI's tijdens de zwangerschap. Dat lijkt mij een goede zaak.

Toen de onderzoekers de depressieve vrouwen die wel SSRI's gebruikten vergeleken met de depressieve vrouwen die geen SSRI's gebruikten, vonden ze het volgende:
De SSRI's helpen goed tegen de depressiviteit.De vrouwen die _geen_ SSRI's gebruikten, kregen kinderen met een lager geboortegewicht en kleinere hoofdjes.De vrouwen die _wel_ SSRI's gebruikten, kregen kinderen met een normaal geboortegewicht, maar nog steeds met kleinere hoofdjes.Vrouwen die SSRI's gebruikten, hadden een verhoogd risico op een te vroege geboorte.
Het gebruik van SSRI's heeft dus zowel voordelen als nadelen. De voordelen van SSRI's zijn dat de vrouwen minder depressief zijn en dat hun baby's weer een normaal geboortegewicht krijgen (zouden ze geen SSRI's hebben genomen, dan zouden ze te lichte baby's hebben gekregen). Het nadeel is dat er een kans op een te vroege geboorte is.

De onderzoekers noemen dus twee voordelen en één nadeel van het gebruik van SSRI's. Het is natuurlijk aan de vrouwen zelf om die voordelen en dat nadeel tegen elkaar af te wegen. Wat dat betreft is het goed dat dit onderzoek is uitgevoerd, want nu kunnen de vrouwen een beter gefundeerde afweging maken dan vroeger.

Maar dat verband met autisme? Ik kom het nergens tegen...

----------


## sietske763

nou...................ik heb dus geen bron, maar wel wat ervaring opgedaan door gesprekken met zwangere vrouwen en gehoord over de behandeling van een deskundige psych, die gespecialiseerd is in zwangerschap en post-natale depressies,
er schijnt dus 1 AD te zijn die niet schadelijk is.....hij behandelt de zwangere vrouwen met 1 AD (citalopram)ook een SSRI.
dit middel schijnt het enige AD te zijn, depressieve mensen die al AD slikken en zwanger willen worden worden overgezet op dit AD.
en natuurlijk veel gesprekken.
als de baby geboren is stelt hij ze weer in op middelen waar de vrouwen het beste op reageren, en vaak blijven ze aan de citalopram (en uitkijken geblazen met borstvoeding)
maar dit is de enige ""zwangere ervarings psych"" in onze regio, dus het kan natuurlijk dat ze ergens anders een andere kijk op de zaak hebben!

----------


## sietske763

maar dit gaat over zwangeren, maar het topic is AD veroorzaakt autisme,
en dat vind ik eigenlijk ook wel interessant.
maar wacht wel even af hoe dit topic gaat lopen

----------


## Flogiston

Inderdaad Sietske, het topic zegt dat [alle] antidepressiva [altijd] autisme veroorzaken (de tekst tussen [] staat er niet, maar is wel hoe je zo'n titel automatisch leest).

De eerste zin van het bericht noemt zwangere vrouwen en SSRI's, en verwijst naar een onderzoek. Het genoemde onderzoek (eerste bronverwijzing onderaan het bericht) noemt echter niets over autisme.

Ergens klopt dus iets niet.

Misschien dat we simpelweg informatie missen. Daarom mijn vraag aan afra1213: heb je misschien een andere, uitgebreidere bron? Tenslotte is de bron die hij noemt, en die ik heb gelezen, weliswaar afkomstig van de onderzoekers zelf en dus erg betrouwbaar, maar het is "slechts" een samenvatting. Best kans dat het _complete_ onderzoeksverslag wel op de autisme-kansen ingaat.

Daarom houd ik een slag om de arm omdat het mogelijk is dat er informatie is die afra1213 wel kent, maar wij (nog) niet. Maar vooralsnog lijkt het er meer op dat de journalisten van de Volkskrant een verband hebben gelegd dat er helemaal niet is.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Flogiston,

Ik heb inderdaad niet meer dan deze informatie dus ik kan het niet verder onderbouwen.
Ik zou verder kunnen zoeken maar als jij zegt dat deze informatie niet juist is wil ik dit best van je aannemen.
Ik las het artikel in de krant en wilde het daarom delen.
Het is mijn inziens zinvol om in de toekomst kritisch naar dit soort producten te kijken

----------


## christel1

Ik heb gelezen dat er maar 1,3 % (99 vrouwen) van de vrouwen SSRI's gebruiken en dus al niet ongeveer 15 %....., 669 vrouwen vertoonden depressieve kenmerken maar gebruikten geen AD.... 
Ik zou dus niet durven stellen dat het gebruik van AD, gelijk welke soort aan te raden is in een zwangerschap of gelijk welk medicijn.... 
Ik heb weinig ervaring met AD dus ik ga me er ook niet over uitspreken of je die nodig hebt als je zwanger bent of wil worden. En ik ben eens gaan googelen op het gebruik van citalopram en het is ten stelligste af te raden zeker het laatste semester van de zwangerschap omdat de baby allerlei nevenverschijnselen zou kunnen krijgen na de geboorte en je het zeker aan je verloskundige of gyneacoloog en pediater moet melden als je zoiets gebruikt tijdens de zwangerschap dus zo ongevaarlijk lijkt het me dus ook niet (googel bijsluiter citalopram en lees de bijwerkingen op de baby na de geboorte)
Ook wordt er niet gesproken over de andere zakens die een vroeggeboorte, laag geboortegewicht, kleiner hoofdje kunnen veroorzaken, zoals oa roken en drinken. 
En ook, over de 8000 kinderen die de wetenschappers hebben onderzocht waren er een x aantal die autisme zouden vertonen, maar wie zegt dat dit gelinkt is aan het gebruik van SSRI's ? 
Kan evengoed zijn dat die kinderen anders zonder dit gebruik ook misschien autistische kenmerken zouden kunnen vertonen, want ik zou graag eens een andere studie zien van hoeveel kinderen, ook 8000 die onderzocht worden na x aantal jaar ook autisme zouden vertonen zonder het gebruik van SSRI's tijdens de zwangerschap. 
En ook het geboortegewicht kan afhangen van allerlei oorzaken, de ene mama is genetisch misschien meer aangelegd om kleine kinderen te krijgen (grootte mama en papa) dan de andere mama's. 
In onze familie is het schering en inslag dat de kinderen allemaal een heel hoog geboortegewicht hebben bij een volledig uitgedragen zwangerschap (lees tussen 3,5 kg en 5 kg), behalve 1 schoonzus maar die is wel blijven roken tijdens de zwangerschappen en die kinderen wogen wel toch nog 3 kg maar niet meer. 
Ja mijn zoon is prematuur geboren op 34 weken maar had toch nog een geboortegewicht van 2,520 kg wat voor sommige vrouwen zelfs een normaal gewicht is bij een voldragen zwangerschap van 40 weken en mijn dochter was ook 3 weken te vroeg geboren en woog ook al 3,520 kg wat al heel veel was voor de weken zwangerschap want had ik een voldragen zwangerschap gehad dan mocht je er nog eens 750 gr bijrekenen volgens de gyneacoloog en pediater want de laatste weken komen de baby's het meeste bij in gewicht. Dus ja, ik sta kritisch over elk medicijngebruik tijdens een zwangerschap, en zeker een SSRI, is niet iets zoals een aspirientje die je gaat slikken als je hoofdpijn hebt he ??? Dat kan soms nog niet tijdens een bepaalde semester (3 X 3 maand) van een zwangerschap... dus toch maar beter voorzichtig zijn met medicatie, roken en alcohol tijdens een zwangerschap...

----------


## Flogiston

Oké afra1213, bedankt voor je toelichting.

Mijn _vermoeden_, maar ook niet meer dan een vermoeden, is dat de journalisten een interpretatiefout hebben gemaakt. Ik kan dit niet onderbouwen, maar ik heb wel meermaals gezien dat journalisten gelijksoortige interpretatiefouten maakten.

Wat ik vermoed is dat ze als volgt hebben geredeneerd:
Baby's van moeders die SSRI's gebruikten, hebben kleinere hoofdjes.Baby's met kleinere hoofdjes hebben vaker hersenproblemen.Autisme is een hersenprobleem.Conclusie: baby's van moeders die SSRI's gebruikten, worden autistisch.
Die conclusie is natuurlijk niet gerechtvaardigd.

Dat geldt al helemaal als je weet dat niet alleen baby's van moeders die SSRI's gebruikten kleinere hoofdjes hebben, maar dat baby's van _depressieve_ moeders kleinere hoofdjes hebben - of die moeders nu wel of geen SSRI's gebruikten.

De kleinere hoofdjes worden dus niet veroorzaakt door de SSRI's, maar door de depressiviteit! Dat SSRI's uitsluitend worden gebruikt door depressieve moeders, en niet door niet-depressieve moeders, staat daar los van

En nog los daarvan - al hebben baby's van depressieve moeders kleinere hoofdjes, dan betekent dat niet automatisch dat er een verband is met autisme.

Maar goed, zulke redeneerfouten worden wel vaker gemaakt door journalisten.

Ik heb gereageerd op het artikel van De Volkskrant waarnaar je verwijst. In mijn reactie heb ik kort aangegeven dat het onderzoek niets zegt over autisme, en heb ik de journalisten gevraagd of ze kunnen toelichten welke bron ze hebben gebruikt.

Ik weet niet of mijn reactie geplaatst gaat worden - reacties op die site worden pas geplaatst nadat een moderator de reactie heeft goedgekeurd. Misschien is iedereen al naar huis en wordt mijn reactie pas morgen goedgekeurd, misschen plaatsen ze mijn reactie niet omdat ze niet van vragen houden.

We zullen het morgen wel zien.

----------


## Flogiston

_Ik heb gelezen dat er maar 1,3 % (99 vrouwen) van de vrouwen SSRI's gebruiken en dus al niet ongeveer 15 %....., 669 vrouwen vertoonden depressieve kenmerken maar gebruikten geen AD...._

@christel1, het is inderdaad 1,3% van de _onderzochte vrouwen_ die SSRI's gebruikten. Mijn 15% is het percentage van de _zwangere_ vrouwen dat SSRI's gebruikte.

Dat 1,3% van _alle_ vrouwen SSRI's gebruikte zegt me niet zoveel. De link met autisme bij de baby's geldt natuurlijk alleen voor de _zwangere_ vrouwen, dus moeten we kijken hoeveel procent van de _zwangeren_ SSRI's gebruikte.

----------


## christel1

nee nee, je moet goed vertalen Flo.... van die 7..... vrouwen die zwanger waren zijn er 99 die AD gebruikt hebben en dit kwam op 1,3 %, de andere vrouwen slikten niets dus, 91 % was helemaal niet depressief en 7,4 % vertoonde wel depressieve kenmerken maar slikten geen AD.... 
En ik denk niet dat 15 % van de zwangere vrouwen er ook maar zou aan denken om AD te gaan gebruiken tijdens de zwangerschap want dat lijkt me wel enorm veel...
Hier gaat bijna geen enkele gyneacoloog of HA het in zijn hoofd halen om AD te gaan voorschrijven aan zwangere vrouwen of het moet zijn dat er echt gevaar is dat ze domme dingens gaan uithalen en een gevaar vormen voor zichzelf of de maatschappij... en dan denk ik dat ze eerder gaan opgenomen worden op een psychiatrische afdeling van een ziekenhuis om van daaruit alles heel goed op te volgen want in B volgen ze je zwangerschap op de voet op... je wordt meer gevolgd door een gyneacoloog dan door een vroedkundige zoals in Nederland waar er ook nog meer thuisbevallingen voorkomen en ook gewoon verloskundigen de bevallingen doen ipv bij ons een gyneacoloog...

----------


## Flogiston

Hmm, nou wordt het toch interessant. Ik ga het nog eens narekenen. Momentje...

...

... ja, daar ben ik weer.  :Wink: 

Ik lees het volgende:
Onderzocht: 7696 zwangere vrouwen.Van die 7696 zwangere vrouwen waren er 669 depressief.99 van die 669 depressieve zwangeren gebruikten SSRI's.570 van die 669 depressieve zwangeren gebruikten geen SSRI's.
Dus: van de 7696 zwangere vrouwen gebruikte 1,3% SSRI's. 98,7% gebruikte geen SSRI's.

Maar dat zegt niet zoveel. Want als je niet depressief bent, gebruik je sowieso geen SSRI's.

Daarom vond ik het interessanter, alleen naar de depressieve vrouwen te kijken. Toen zag ik het volgende:
Er waren 669 depressieve zwangeren.Daarvan gebruikten 99 vrouwen SSRI's. Dat is 14,8%.570 van de 669 depressieve zwangeren, dus 85,2%, gebruikte geen SSRI's.
Verder gebruikte 0% van de niet-depressieve zwangere vrouwen SSRI's - maar dat lijkt me vrij logisch.

Heb ik het nu wat duidelijker gemaakt?

----------


## christel1

Flo, 
Volgens mij wordt het aantal vrouwen dat SSRI's gebruikt tijdens de zwangerschap gerekend op die 7696, daarvan waren er 669 die depressieve symptomen hadden maar geen SSRI's gebruikten en 99 die SSRI's wel gebruikten... en dan kom je maar pas aan die 1,3 % van de vrouwen die tijdens hun zwangerschap AD gebruiken.... wordt dus berekend op het totaal van de onderzochte vrouwen en niet op degenen die depressieve neigingen vertoonden... 
7027 waren niet depressief en gebruikten geen AD, 570 waren depressief maar gebruikten ook geen AD, en 99 waren depri en gebruikten wel AD... dus dit is wel maar een relatief heel kleine groep die echt AD gaat gebruiken tijdens de zwangerschap.... 
Een prenatale depressie komt dan ook veel minder voor dan een postnatale depressie want dan ligt heel je hormoonhuishouding in de war.... want als kersverse mama ga je aan alles twijfelen, zeker bij een 1ste kind "doe ik het wel goed als mama", ja mannen hebben daar geen last van he ? Vrouwen wel dus....Misschien rekenen we gewoon anders zeker ?

----------


## Flogiston

Daar heb je natuurlijk helemaal gelijk in.

Maar mijn doel was: kijken wat het effect is van het nemen van SSRI's.

Om het effect van SSRI's te vinden, moet je vrouwen vinden die voor al het overige zo gelijk mogelijk zijn. Je mag dus geen vergelijking maken tussen gelukkige vrouwen die geen SSRI's gebruiken, en depressieve vrouwen die wel SSRI's gebruiken. Want als je dat doet, weet je nooit of de verschillen die je vindt door de SSRI's komen, of door het wel of niet hebben van een depressie.

Daarom was ik benieuwd naar het verschil tussen
a) Vrouwen die een depressie hebben en SSRI's gebruiken;
b) Vrouwen die een depressie hebben en geen SSRI's gebruiken.

Deze twee groepen zijn het beste vergelijkbaar; het enige verschil is het gebruik van SSRI's, voor al het overige zijn beide groepen gelijk.

Vandaar dat ik dus alleen naar de depressieve vrouwen heb gekeken, om daarbinnen de groepen a) en b) te vergelijken. De niet-depressieve vrouwen vond ik - in dit verband dan natuurlijk - niet interessant.

----------

